# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  conversion WMA ---> MP3

## stanley

Bonjour,
J'ai enregistr de la musique sur mon ordi  partir d'un CD audio original avec Windows Media Player en WMA.
Je voudrais convertir tous les morceaux en MP3, est-ce possible ?

merci

----------


## Faith's Fall

Windows Media Player 10 et plus est capable de convertir ton cd audio en mp3 directement.

 ::wink::

----------


## stanley

oui je sais mais le CD, je ne l'ai plus

----------


## Lethal

Essaye ca : http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/Free-Mp3-Wma-Converter.html

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Petite intervention : Moi j'ai toujours convertit les .wma en .mp3
rien qu'en changeant l'extension du fichier   ::?:  Ca marche !
C'est peut tre pareil, les deux ont la mme compression... non ?!

----------


## Juju_41

::nono::  
Cela fonctionne car ton lecteur multimdia dtecte le format du fichier en fonction de son en-tte et non en fonction de son extension. A priori, tu pourrais mme renommer tes fichiers .wma en .doc et il les lirait pareil  ::wink::  
L'ide de compression wma et mp3 est la mme mais ces deux formats n'ont pas exactement la mme compression.  ::wink::

----------


## stanley

salut,
je sais que en convertissant simplement en echangeant l'extension, a marche, mais moi je voulais deplacer ces fichiers vers un autre ordinateur, et l a ne marche pas, car il faut tlcharger une license.
le logiciel ne convertit pas les fichiers protgs.
Comment faire alors ?

----------


## nemo69500

quand tu avais le cd , fallais pas copier les musique avec license , juste les convertir en wma , et la cela aurais ete possible , si tu as une license , donne la a l ordi ou tu veu copier tes musique et ca devrais marcher

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Cela fonctionne car ton lecteur multimdia dtecte le format du fichier en fonction de son en-tte et non en fonction de son extension. A priori, tu pourrais mme renommer tes fichiers .wma en .doc et il les lirait pareil  
> L'ide de compression wma et mp3 est la mme mais ces deux formats n'ont pas exactement la mme compression.


Merci pour tes prcisions  :;):  Je vais du coup changer tout mes mp3 en .doc, et oui la police  ::D:

----------


## trattos

iTunes? dbAmp Converter?

----------


## DiabloZizi

Winamp aussi

----------


## Heureux-oli

Changer l'extension c'est bien si on lit le fichier sur un PC. Si c'est pour un baladeur MP3 qui ne prend pas en charge les WMA,   ::(:

----------


## zeke the mouarfor

Je conseille dbPowerAmp Music Converter, il est gratuit trs pratique fiable et puissant   ::wink::  

J'spre que j'ai pu t'aider  ::D:  !

----------


## DiabloZizi

D'aprs moi, l'encodeur MP3 n'est "plus" gratuit mais je fais peut etre erreur

----------


## zeke the mouarfor

Je pense que tu fait erreur, il est bas sur LAME qui est OpenSource   ::wink::

----------


## Heureux-oli

C'est pas une erreur, il est payant. Mme s'il est bas sur LAME.
Je pense qu'il y a quand mme une priode d'essai.

----------


## trattos

Essayes de trouver sur le P2P l'ancien installeur qui est donc gratuit!

----------


## zeke the mouarfor

Ou telecharge carrement l'encodeur officiel de LAME   ::wink::

----------


## kabil.cpp

tu pe aussi telecharger n'importe quel autre logiciel payant en version shareware tu converti tes fichiers et tu le desinstalle;
pour la prochaine fois fait gaffe en utilisant WMPlayer, tu les copie directement en MP3 et c'est bon.

----------


## FraK

DBPowerAmp est bien gratuit
et suffit amplement pour ce type de converstion

----------


## kabil.cpp

j'ai telecharg DBPowerAmp il est gratuit mais il ne trouve pas les fichiers WMA pour les transformer en MP3, ya un autre moyen ??

----------


## FraK

il les trouve, il suffit juste de mettre le format de recherche en "*all.files"

----------


## usdamme

Bonjour

J'ai achet un lecteur mp4, le format de mes musiques (mp3) n tait pas compatible alors j'ai chang le format (wma le format accept pour les mp4) mais mon mp4 m'affiche toujours "erreur de formatage".
Je ne comprend pas veuillez m'aider.
Merci.
 ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## FraK

ou merci de crer un post appropri au sujet, sinon personne ne pourra te rpondre ;p

----------


## karac

Salut  tous! Je vous propose un excellent logiciel pour convertir MP3 en WMA ou l'inverse trs rapidement! ce logiciel c'est: *Free Mp3 Wma Converter*,
voil  trs bientt!

----------

